
Ask HN: Freelancers; do you charge in your currency or your client's currency? - microman
I live in Europe. When working for clients in The States I charge in USD. This means I have to up my rate to take the exchange rate etc. into account. I&#x27;ve been considering changing and charging solely in Euros from now on (and lowering my rate accordingly). Thoughts?
======
dalke
I typically charge my US clients in dollars and eat the exchange rate. For my
German clients, I charge in Euro. For my Swiss clients, I charge in Euro.

